# laying down incorrectly aka lazy lie down



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

my 10 month old shepherd doesnt have good form when lying down. its like a lazy sit but its a lazy lie down? how do i fix this?!?? when i tell him to sit he does it correctly. no lazy sits. but when he goes from a sit to a lie down he suddenly swings his hips to the side and lays down. any tips?


----------



## mackjordann (Mar 13, 2013)

That's actually better that he moves his his hips to one side to lay down , because then he is less likely to pop back up if you are doing a down stay. If you want him to lay proper than I'd teach him between a wall and a chair or something blocking so he is discouraged to go on one side of his hips. Hope that helps

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

I've basically defined both types of down for Tank. 

"Down" is used when I want him to use the correct form. 

"Break" is used when I want him to do the lazy hips down. Usually we'll use that when we're playing fetch and I feel he needs to take a breather because he won't do it on his own, or when we're watching TV in the house, or just anywhere where a proper sit isn't absolutely necessary.

I don't have him at 100% yet, more like 90%, but we're working on it.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I encourage my dog to drop his hips so hes more motivated to stay when i tell him but I've also taught him to roll back into a proper down as well when told. He always does the lazy lay first though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Tankin said:


> I've basically defined both types of down for Tank.
> 
> "Down" is used when I want him to use the correct form.
> 
> ...


 
Very interesting, I'll have to tell my daughter this as Nita does a lazy down sometimes too.


----------

